# Angraecum leonis



## Erythrone (Oct 24, 2015)

I bought this wonderful plant from Michel Lecoufle in 2010. It has been sold as A. leonis Majus.


Angraecum leonis web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## TDT (Oct 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 24, 2015)

I like it. Wish I could smell it. I have been eying up one of these, but so far I've resisted.


----------



## Stone (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice show!!


----------



## chris20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice plant!


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

Lovely plant and I have murdered two and surrendered.
I'd love to try again. Do you grow them cool/intermediate in rather high light?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2015)

"The French connection"!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 25, 2015)

Nicely grown and bloomed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2015)

That is wonderful!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 25, 2015)

:smitten::drool::drool::drool::smitten:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2015)

abax said:


> Lovely plant and I have murdered two and surrendered.
> I'd love to try again. Do you grow them cool/intermediate in rather high light?



Yep !oke:


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2015)

I love the blooms and the foliage is definitely a plus.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 25, 2015)

Fabulous! And clearly very well grown..!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 26, 2015)

Great plant, blooms and pic!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Oct 26, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Great plant, blooms and pic!!!! Jean



The simple truth!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## John M (Oct 27, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 27, 2015)

One of the best specimens I have seen.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

What's the size of the pot?
and what does flower smell like?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What's the size of the pot?
> and what does flower smell like?



4 inches pot. About the perfume, I just don't know since I don't go in the growing room at the end of the days. The lights are now off at 17 H and I pay attention about "loooong" night periods (without light) because some plants love short days for bud initiation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantastic flowering (and growing). I'm not worthy…


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Fantastic flowering (and growing). I'm not worthy…




Thanks!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice flowers and the pottery ... I like it also.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2015)

Brabantia said:


> Very nice flowers and the pottery ... I like it also.



Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> About the perfume, I just don't know since I don't go in the growing room at the end of the days.


AKA, "I'm afraid of the dark!" oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> AKA, "I'm afraid of the dark!" oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

